# rescuing a cat...



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

First post here. I am considering rescuing a cat and bringing her home to my apartment. Growing up I have always had dogs and would have one now except my apartment wont allow them, only cats. 

I am looking at a domestic shorthair that I developed a connection with at the shelter that is nearly 1 year old. She is a bit shy and doesn't like being held at the moment. Perfectly healthy cat, all tests negative, up to date on shots, microchip installed...etc. 

Currently I am single and will be working 40-60 hours a week. I live in an 800sqft apartment in a highrise. 

I have some question for the veterans of the forum. 

First of all, my biggest fear is the cat getting bored when I'm not around and clawing at my new furniture and/or chewing on wires for my electronic devices. I do not wish to declaw the cat because I think it is an inhumane practice. Behavior like this is as much of a nuisance to me as it is a health risk to the cat. Is this a common problem among cats or does it rarely happen? Everyone I have asked who I know that owns cats has not experienced this problem, but I think it may be a valid concern. 

Second, what are the best kinds of toys I can buy for the cat to ensure it will be thoroughly entertained when I am at work throughout the week / away on the weekends? 

Third, what are the 'essentials' I must do to cat proof my apartment and ensure the cat can't get into any life threatening trouble for itself, or financially crippling trouble for me. 

Finally, will the cats personality change after being away from the shelter and living with me for a while? I don't mind the fact that it is shy now but I would like the cat to open up to me a bit when it gets to know me better.

Thanks for the advice in advance! I look forward to (potentially) owning a cat in the near future.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

You won't know her behavior or personality until she's been with you a while. Cats really do sleep most of the time we're not home. Don't let yourself be pressured into getting a second cat unless _you_ want another one.

And I've always tried to adopt on a Friday so I can spend the whole weekend with the new cat. She might be shy and keep to herself for a day or two, that's normal.

Cats like being up high, is there a window sill or something else she can sit on and watch the outside? If not, maybe you could get something and put it near a window. 

I have two scratchers in every room. I buy the vertical ones, but then I take them out of the incline and put them flat on the floor (my girls like them better that way, they even fall asleep on them). 











I also have two of these:












Also, keeping her nails trimmed will help both of you (They won't get stuck in things, like furniture, carpets, you). If you can't trim them yourself (and some cats are just too difficult), your vet's office will probably do it for a small charge.

For toys, my cats have always preferred the boxes they come in. If you put out a box or two, a paper bag (with no handle), the cardboard roll from toilet paper, etc., then watch to see _how_ she plays, it will help you decide on toys to actually spend money on.

There's a product called Bitter Apple you can spray on cords and wires (works on most cats, but not all). Places like Home Depot also carry products that wrap around wires and cords.

To catproof your house, you should get on all fours or even lie down to see your place from her perspective. Since cats don't have shoulder blades, they can pretty much get into any space their heads will fit through (or so I've been told). My girls have gotten into places I would have bet serious money they couldn't fit into.

Here's a great site for preparing for a new cat:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/behavior/base-camp-how-to-prepare-for-your-new-cat/


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you considering kitten or cat?? A kitten is much more demanding of time and attention then a full grown cat (which I would recommend). You can do a PetFinder search in your zipcode for adult and senior cats that are already declawed and would make absolutely wonderful pets. A senior cat sleeps about 18-20 hours a day and spends a nice portion of the awake hour gazing out the window if you are not available. THAT would be an ideal cat for your circumstances. These are loving pets that will give you companionship and she will get a loving home in return. Win win.


----------



## britishvixen21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Once piece of advice that my friend gave to me when i was considering my first kitty and worried about scratching ( im pretty houseproud):

Chances are you will have something inadvertently scratched or broken even if you hav e scratching posts etc. and you need to reconcile that in your mind now and realize that the cat is worth it. It was the best piece of advice I got, so when my couch got scratched and she jumped all over my beautiful parsons chairs and punctured the leather I put it down to being ok with that and it was ok.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

britishvixen21 said:


> Once piece of advice that my friend gave to me when i was considering my first kitty and worried about scratching ( im pretty houseproud):
> 
> Chances are you will have something inadvertently scratched or broken even if you hav e scratching posts etc. and you need to reconcile that in your mind now and realize that the cat is worth it. It was the best piece of advice I got, so when my couch got scratched and she jumped all over my beautiful parsons chairs and punctured the leather I put it down to being ok with that and it was ok.


Great advice. I have a few tables in my house that the cats have inadvertently left claw marks on; for me, having the cats is worth a table with scratch along the edge. This isn't misidrected scratching (they use their scratching posts regularly), but just a side effect of the cats climbing and chasing each other on smooth surfaces.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I second what everyone else has said. Ritz was my first cat ever, and I ask myself, why didn't I do this sooner (I'm 58).
If your apartment has a window sill, that will be your cat's new best friend--looking outside at real time events (cars, birds, squirrels) is Ritz' favorite entertainment. If no window sill, look into buying a cat tree, the taller the better. In so far as toys go, try to get one or two that the cat can play with himself. This is one many cats like www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11031608&lmdn=Cat&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Another thing you may want to consider is a cat tower. I am currently looking into buying one and I think it will make all the difference with my cat. Also, laser pointers are great for wearing kitty out before bed time.

The great thing about cats vs dogs is that you can leave them for hours at a time without having to worry. Like Marie said, leave out a few scratching posts. I have two for now, but neither of the cats claw at the furniture. And keeping their nails clipped really helped. I let Moosey's go for a few weeks and when she would kneed she would claw at my pillow and duvet cover, I clipped them last night (with the help of my boyfriend) and this morning she was kneeding without snagging.

Good luck and congratulations


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

CatMonkeys said:


> Great advice. I have a few tables in my house that the cats have inadvertently left claw marks on; for me, having the cats is worth a table with scratch along the edge. This isn't misidrected scratching (they use their scratching posts regularly), but just a side effect of the cats climbing and chasing each other on smooth surfaces.


This is so true. I've never had a cat destroy or damage anything, but I've had the thought that if that day came, I'll have to tell myself -- living things have precedence over material things.


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for the advice everyone. The cat I am looking to rescue is around 1 year old. Is this too young? I liked some others but they did not create the same connection I felt with the cat I picked.

Edit: I found a picture, this is the cat:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24052332


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Get a scratching post, a scratching pad, and maybe a cat tree. Also, keep your cats nails trimmed. Your cat may damage something, so just be prepared.

As far as toys go, you may have to do a bit of experimentation. Luckily they are cheap.

I live alone and work 8+ hours a day plus 40 minutes commute time. My Kitties are happy to see me at night!

Thank you for rescuing a kitty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable! And the perfect age!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

She's a pretty kitty! I had both my cats from kittens and it was my first experience as a cat owner. I've fumbled through a lot of it. All the recommendations on here are good ones. I also purchased a pet bed for my cats. They love it. Somewhere to climb or sit in a window sill is very ideal too. 

As for toys, I swear by these two:
Cat springs (so cheap): Spot Wide Colorful Springs Cat Toy (10 pack) 
Auto laser pointer: FroliCat TL1 Bolt Automatic Laser Toy

IF you find that you have a cat that likes cords, try "crittercord". Not all cats chew though. 

Good luck!


----------



## onyxsham (Aug 8, 2012)

The apartment aspect is fine, we live in a 1000sqft apartment and have two cats and think that is the limit. You should try to adopt when you have a longer weekend, to let the cat get familiar with surrounding while you are around. The cat may scratch your furniture, but certainly get scratching posts and other toys for it to play with. Cats like to sleep and hang out, and we did get another cat in order for one to have a companion, but it certainly is not necessary. Giving the cat a nice home, with plenty of space is already good enough


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

marie73 said:


> She's adorable! And the perfect age!


Yep, and she'll be a companion for a long time!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She looks adorable! A trackball toy like this one is popular with both my cats.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

CatMonkeys said:


> Great advice. I have a few tables in my house that the cats have inadvertently left claw marks on; for me, having the cats is worth a table with scratch along the edge. This isn't misidrected scratching (they use their scratching posts regularly), but just a side effect of the cats climbing and chasing each other on smooth surfaces.


I have the same scratched tables - and my cats ARE declawed in the front!! You cannot avoid scratches or broken things with cats. Period. 
If you don't want scratches, barfing, poop smells or broken things, better get a stuff animal!


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay...spent boatloads of money today. Bought:

-Cat bed 
-Nail clippers
-Covered litter box with carbon filters 
-Litter mat
-Liter scoop
-Cat Tree (~50") with three platforms, a wood post, rope scratching post and a dangling toy. 


*Question on this: I want to put the tree on top of 3 computer cases I have lying around with a blanket over them. This will give the cat more height and fit my room nicely. Will this be an issue for the cat? *
-Food and Water bowls
-Curvy scratching post for the living room
-Cardboard scratching post for the bedroom
-Pet carrier
-Collar with engraved tag
-Brush
-Stain and odor remover
-Double stick tape for the corners of the furniture to protect it from scratching
-Three small mouse toys
-A ball on a string for interactive play
-As suggested above, a track ball with dangling mouse toy

Litter, food, and treats will be next up when I contact the shelter and ask what they are giving her now. Should I buy a higher quality food to ensure the cat has a better and healthier diet? 

Well...that's about all I could think of. Am I missing anything essential?

Edit: Do you guys use a liner for your closed litter box? Should I be doing this?


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

MV0087 said:


> Edit: Do you guys use a liner for your closed litter box? Should I be doing this?


My kitten ripped the litter box liner I had. In several places. It seemed pretty pointless.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

You mentioned she doesn't like being held at the moment,my cat has never liked being held. She loves sitting/sleeping on me and being petted, but hates being physically "held", especially if I try to pick her up. So I wouldn't be too concerned about her not liking to be held or if she never warms up to it, it definitely doesn't mean she doesn't feel comfortable/secure with you. 

Also, if you don't have a windowsill (or an easy way to get up there), you can try putting an appropriately tall piece of furniture by the window. I have a couch with the back to a window and my cat likes lying on the back/top on the couch and looking out the window or napping.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't use a liner, they're rather useless.

No one has mentioned it but if scratching is an issue, there is an alternative to declawing. You can buy nail caps and put them on the claws. They're not painful and your cat will quickly adjust to having them on. Soft Paws and Soft Claws are the 2 brands I'm aware of.

Oh, what type of bowls did you get? Plastic can harbor bacteria and cause cat acne. Glass or stainless steel is the preferred material.

About food... Most of us will agree that wet food is preferred. You probably don't know what they feed her so it's hard to know if she will eat it. Nonetheless, you will want a grain-free low carb/high protein food that's free of by-products and vague ingredients such as "meat" or "poultry". There's many brands. You could check at a good pet store and ask them to show you grain-free food and you can look at the ingredients.

A lot of people either use World's Best Cat Litter or Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat but there are also Tidy Cats and Fresh Step fans around here. I like WBCL because it's made from corn which means no harmful silica dust and it handles odor well. Tidy Cats Small Spaces is also pretty good but it does have some dust.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ezmeray said:


> You mentioned she doesn't like being held at the moment,my cat has never liked being held. She loves sitting/sleeping on me and being petted, but hates being physically "held", especially if I try to pick her up.


I will ditto ezmeray! Only 1 of my 4 cats likes to be picked up and will tolerate being held for a short time. Aside from Missy none of the others is a true lap cat. Only 2 of the others will quietly sit by my side. Jack is totally independent. Each cat is different - not all are lap cats. My Jack HATES to be picked up, fights like crazy and will totally avoid me for a long time afterwards if I try. Not looking forward to the vet visit Tuesday! He may hate me for a week after that!!! :neutral:


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I use liter box liners with great sucess. Get the thicker ones though. It makes changing the litter box a breeze and keeps the box itself clean!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by putting the tree on computers (???) Return the plastic litter scoop and buy one of those metal ones. You will thank me one day!!! Are you going to have enough $$$ left over to pay the rent?? :razz: I never use liners, just the scoopable litter. Sanitized my boxes for the first time last week.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I wouldn't put the cat tree on top of anything. If it would happen to fall over, it will scare her bigtime & she won't want to go there again.


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a (slightly blurry Galaxy S3) pic of her after a long playing session at the shelter. I am picking her up tomorrow. I think I will change her name from Lucille to Zoe.

From what I observed she is very playful and somewhat skittish with a lot of people around. When the room emptied out she became more relaxed. She will let you know with her paws if she doesn't like what you are doing! But boy does she jump for her string feather toy...like 4 feet in the air! :mrgreen:


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

She's so pretty/cute! Her dark nose is adorable. 

I think she looks like either a Lucille or Zoe really (to me Zoe sounds more playful), but I've read that cats/dogs respond better to names ending with a long 'e' sound..? I don't really know if there's any truth to that, but that's an additional check mark for Zoe!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! Such a pretty face...Zoe is a cute name.

I like it better than Lucille because of no s sound. My former cat's name was Sophie, which in retrospect was a cute name but probably bad for a cat because it sounds like a hiss and a spit. But she didn't seem to mind.


----------



## kaikoura (Oct 15, 2012)

My cats love their cat trees for scratching, playing and lounging by a window - they get a lot of use. They also appreciate the cheap cardboard scratchers that lie flat on the ground. 

Toys that they love for playing by themselves: Looney Loops Cat Toys, Foam Soccer Ball Cat Toys and the Ball & Track Toys.

For interactive toys absolutely nothing gets them going like Da Bird Feather Cat Toy - all three go insane, so it's a great way to burn off energy with a younger cat.

She's adorable! Have fun.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a sweet face she has! She's just adorable.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

MV0087 said:


> Here is a (slightly blurry Galaxy S3) pic of her after a long playing session at the shelter. I am picking her up tomorrow. I think I will change her name from Lucille to Zoe.
> 
> From what I observed she is very playful and somewhat skittish with a lot of people around. When the room emptied out she became more relaxed. She will let you know with her paws if she doesn't like what you are doing! But boy does she jump for her string feather toy...like 4 feet in the air! :mrgreen:


Excellent. Good to hear.

Both my kitties love their feather toys!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

She is pretty. My husband and I just adopted a 10 month old female cat. She is still playful, does not like me picking her up much but will get in my lap and sleep. We have had her for almost a week. 

I like the name Zoe. 

Shannon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

If there is anything really delicate and or valuable in your apartment you maa want to consider putting it out of reach. Every time I have gotten a kitten I go through the house and put away what I don't broken, like figurines, pottery, etc. I can always take it out of the cupboards when I want to look at them. I don't mind, I rather have the kittens being able to run and climb without me worrying them about breaking something.


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here she is on her first night home! She already claimed the bed. She loves it when I play gypsy jazz on the guitar for her.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's really pretty - and she's lucky that you have one of those wide windowsills that she can sit on and look outside to her heart's content. Congratulations on your new friend!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OH she is adorable! I think she will fit in quite nicely! Thanks for adopting a little older kitty, too! Here's to many, many happy and contented lives together!! What a joy it is to rescue and bring a new friend home, isn't it??? I LOVE the joy of adopting!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

LunaTheHimmydoll said:


> My kitten ripped the litter box liner I had. In several places. It seemed pretty pointless.


A couple of mine are so bad with liners that (although I loved them in the past), I've given up on them. Lottie and Jem in particular are dreadful - they get the ends and fold them over into a package so no-one can use them afterwards!


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am relieved to find a clump of litter waiting for me this morning in the box -- I guess the cover wasn't a problem! She even was sleeping on the bed last night for a while and rubbing her head into my arm and purring. That is the first time I have heard her purr...what a difference in behavior from the shelter!


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if the cat is eating. I have been giving her a few scoops of wet food in the morning and she hasn't touched it in two days. It doesn't appear like she is eating the dry food either, nor the treats I bought for her. I've tried moving the food and water bowls to different places in the house and feeding her by hand but she isn't eating. Her behavior is normal and she seems happy. Whats the deal?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Does she seem to be adjusting otherwise? If she isn't, you might want to look into shutting her into one room, like your bedroom, with her food, water, and litter box for a a few days/weeks until she feels safe in that room. Exploring a whole house can be scary and she might be super stressed. 

Do you know what the shelter was feeding her? Maybe buy that type of food. Try feeding her some real meat or an egg or even tuna if you don't think she's been eating, as it's very important they eat, there can be fatal consequences quite quickly in cats otherwise, as they can suffer from hepatic lipidosis.


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

She ate some of her canned food yesterday but nothing today...as far as I know. I've tried to give her eggs and she doesn't like them. Even heated up her food this morning and she didn't touch it. She sniffed it and licked her lips but didn't eat anything. 

Her behavior seems fine. She was sleeping on me today for a while and playing with me this afternoon. Most of her day is spent sleeping under my bed.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Does she seem to be adjusting otherwise? If she isn't, you might want to look into shutting her into one room, like your bedroom, with her food, water, and litter box for a a few days/weeks until she feels safe in that room. Exploring a whole house can be scary and she might be super stressed.
> 
> Do you know what the shelter was feeding her? Maybe buy that type of food. Try feeding her some real meat or an egg or even tuna if you don't think she's been eating, as it's very important they eat, there can be fatal consequences quite quickly in cats otherwise, as they can suffer from hepatic lipidosis.


My cat cannot resist tuna, so if nothing else, I second that suggestion. Good luck!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe she's just a bit overstimulated from all of the change. Is she not sleeping very much? 

You might try mixing a little warm water into her wet food, or popping it into the microwave for a few seconds. The stronger smell might attract her.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My new cat Lacey is barely eating too. She is fine otherwise - sleeping alot though. She has a cold with lots of sneezing and a vet appointment tomorrow AM. I'm giving her tuna with L-lysine in it to help with the cold, but this AM she barely touched it, but nibbled on the dry food. Watch for sneezing. It took Lacey a couple days to show symptions of a cold. That may be what is bothering kitty. Hope you have a vet check scheduled - I think all new arrivals should be vet checked within a week, but that is just MHO.


----------



## MV0087 (Jan 14, 2013)

She does sneeze occasionally. She also really likes having her ears itched. I will schedule a vet appointment, I'm dreading having to put her in the carrier again though. Ugh.


----------

